# Average Towing Mpg



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Think your gas mileage is bad? Look at what others get:

MPG SURVEY RESULTS @ RVTRAVEL.COM


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

my V10 gets about 8.5mpg at 62-65mph. Not great, but I can live with it to get the extra towing power.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

My 2005 Silverado 315hp V8 gets right at 12 on the flats and 10 on the hills.. i have the extended fuel tanks so it only hurts once when i fill up -- but boy does it hurt...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Actually, Jolly, Ido think my gas mileage is bad (8-8.5MPG towing).
That is until I look at the smiles in the back seat. Then I see that I am getting the best mileage in the world!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

we get around 8.6 - 9.0 depending on the conditions. traffic, flats, hilly etc.
i try not to think about it to much though.

darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm getting around 10mpg on hills and 12-13mpg on flat
But like Doug said the look from the back priceless









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I really don't even check....I never did even without the trailer behind me.....

If I was worried about the mileage, I wouldn't have bought a Ram...

As they say...."If ya wanna play, ya gotta pay!!"

Steve


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Best thing I ever did was buy a diesel pickup. Mountain driving 14mpg 7000-11000ft. Flat lands 16-18 mpg easy









Oh ya, this is towing our 26rs, never on the scales yet but I'll guess 6500lbs fully loaded maybe more. My DW has 3 of everything in there including a kitchen aid mixer


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm like huntr70, I never check. If it's not getting the gas mileage you would like to have what are you going to do buy another TV? Me and DW just hook up the TT and take off and have fun.







I think that is the main idea.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

9 - 9.5 here. I wish I couldn't check, but the 'Burb has the fancy info center. Instant and average fuel economy.

Average MPH is fun when not towing - I consider it a personal challenge.


----------



## kmmh (Sep 30, 2004)

We have a 2004 chevy 2500/1500HD crew cab with the vortec 6000 v8. OUCH around 10mpg towing and 15.5mpg everyday. 
But, the Flying J travel center was at $2.04 the other day for cheap gas. WOW.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

kmmh said:


> the Flying J travel center was at $2.04 the other day for cheap gas. WOW.
> [snapback]61196[/snapback]​


Tell me where, I'll drive there and fill my camper with that price.









j/k I'm sure your saying 3.04 but diesel is still 3.29 here


----------



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

I believe Kmmh is right. My son said it was at $2.15 there last week.



2500Ram said:


> kmmh said:
> 
> 
> > the Flying J travel center was at $2.04 the other day for cheap gas. WOW.
> ...


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Sounds resonable to me as GA has some of the cheapest gas around. Gas here in VA is around 2.05 to 2.19 per gal. Diesel is still high running around 2.69 to 2.79.

Get 8 to 9mpg pulling 9,000lbs.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

What a variation here, I get 9-9.5 towing.

Got back from PA yesterday, $2.30/gallon and in NY it is $2.74, go figure that one... Pataki taxes!!!


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

I get 11 MPG towing my 5er. Diesel is really high here in Michigan, $3.29!!
Bob


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

My F-150 gets about 9 - 10 when towing the camper


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

I get 9-10.5 depending on terrain and stops...


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

12.5 mpg towing 10k last summer on a Western trip including mountains in SD, Wyoming and Montana. Headwind makes the most difference in mpg towing.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

The Armada was lucky to get 9.0mpg through Kentucky and WVa over the summer, but the last trip to VA Beach (rather flat minimal hills) I did just a tad above 11 MPG.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The worst towing mileage I ever got was about 8 MPG with the MIGHTY TITAN.

But I was going 115 MPH when I got it!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

City....10...highway.....10............towing.......9, but I have more fun when I tow









John


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

It only hurts when I look...

Reverie


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

The new F150 is getting around 11MPG towing so far...

Just think, another $2,000 and I could of had the F250 PSD and supposedly getting around 16MPG!

Oh well, I am still happy with my decision, when I am not thinking about it!


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Martybeach: I get the exact same mileage with the same vehicle.

Mike action


----------

